#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Джонанг >  > > >  >  >  Практика Чакрасамвары

## Ometoff

Подскажите, тем кто получал посвящение Чакрасамвары на семинаре по 6 йогам Нигумы в Москве можно читать садхану Чакрасамвары? Или на неё нужна отдельная передача? На семинаре самой садханы Чакрасамвары не давали, но в сети на сайте у Филиппова http://www.dharmalib.ru есть в магазине практика Чакрасамвары в соответствии с предписаниями традиции Джонанг. Передана ламой Йонтен Гьямцхо как там написано.

----------


## Нико

> Подскажите, тем кто получал посвящение Чакрасамвары на семинаре по 6 йогам Нигумы в Москве можно читать садхану Чакрасамвары? Или на неё нужна отдельная передача? На семинаре самой садханы Чакрасамвары не давали, но в сети на сайте у Филиппова http://www.dharmalib.ru есть в магазине практика Чакрасамвары в соответствии с предписаниями традиции Джонанг. Передана ламой Йонтен Гьямцхо как там написано.


Не советую ориентироваться на ламу Йонтена Гьялцо в этих вопросах. Получите этот большой ванг (Чакрасамвара занимает 2 дня) от другого высокого и уполномоченного ламы.

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Не советую ориентироваться на ламу Йонтена Гьялцо в этих вопросах. Получите этот большой ванг (Чакрасамвара занимает 2 дня) от другого высокого и уполномоченного ламы.


А что не так с ним?

----------


## Нико

> А что не так с ним?


Как сказать. Вообще-то такие супер-большие ванги дают и учителя соответствующие.

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Как сказать. Вообще-то такие супер-большие ванги дают и учителя соответствующие.


А он не соответствующий? Ничего про него не слышал...

----------


## Нико

> А он не соответствующий? Ничего про него не слышал...


Это просто моё имхо.

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Не советую ориентироваться на ламу Йонтена Гьялцо в этих вопросах. Получите этот большой ванг (Чакрасамвара занимает 2 дня) от другого высокого и уполномоченного ламы.


Нико, ну, пожалуйста, будьте сдержаннее в своём ИМХО. Лама Йонтен перед 6тью йогами давал дженанг Чакрасамвары, а не тот большой ванг, о котором вы говорите. Вы ведь просто ёрничаете, зачем так? Почему, интересно, не было никаких претензий к вангу Чакрасамвары в рамках Пятичастной Махамудры, которое давал Гарчен Ринпоче?

Где найти Ламу выше и уполномоченнее, чем Лама Йонтен, пожалуйста, подскажите?

----------

Говинда (15.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (15.12.2015), Эделизи (16.12.2015)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Подскажите, тем кто получал посвящение Чакрасамвары на семинаре по 6 йогам Нигумы в Москве можно читать садхану Чакрасамвары? Или на неё нужна отдельная передача? На семинаре самой садханы Чакрасамвары не давали, но в сети на сайте у Филиппова http://www.dharmalib.ru есть в магазине практика Чакрасамвары в соответствии с предписаниями традиции Джонанг. Передана ламой Йонтен Гьямцхо как там написано.


Напишите в центр, там вам обо всём расскажут: jonangpa@mail.ru

----------

Ometoff (15.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (15.12.2015), Эделизи (16.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, ну, пожалуйста, будьте сдержаннее в своём ИМХО. Лама Йонтен перед 6тью йогами давал дженанг Чакрасамвары, а не тот большой ванг, о котором вы говорите. Вы ведь просто ёрничаете, зачем так? Почему, интересно, не было никаких претензий к вангу Чакрасамвары в рамках Пятичастной Махамудры, которое давал Гарчен Ринпоче?
> 
> Где найти Ламу выше и уполномоченнее, чем Лама Йонтен, пожалуйста, подскажите?


Да гхм. Неужели кроме ламы Йонтена во всём свете никого не найти? В России - Ело Ринпоче есть. Что такое "дженанг" Чакрасамвары, я слабо себе представляю. Если не в России, надо в Индиях такого ламу искать.

----------


## Аше

> Получите этот большой ванг (Чакрасамвара занимает 2 дня) от другого высокого и уполномоченного ламы.


+



> В России - Ело Ринпоче есть.


К слову в этом году в Москве Ело Ринпоче выдал ванг Чакрасамвары за 1 день  :Smilie:

----------

Антончик (16.12.2015), Пема Дролкар (15.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (15.12.2015), Чагна Дордже (15.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> +
> 
> 
> К слову в этом году в Москве Ело Ринпоче выдал ванг Чакрасамвары за 1 день


Ну возможно и такое, наверное (1 день), но это редкость. Обычно 2 дня занимают ванги божеств Ануттарайога-тантры. И это традиция. Дженанги же этих божество вообще не даются. Я не ёрничаю, а говорю то, чему меня учили.

----------


## Ильят

http://fpmt.ru/chado-rinpoche-2015/
Летом 2015 года произойдет невероятное по своим масштабам и значению событие: по приглашению буддийского центра Арьядевы и центра «Ганден Тендар Линг» в июле-августе Санкт-Петербург и Москву посетит бывший настоятель монастыря Намгьял геше-лхарамба Чадо (Чжадо) Тулку Ринпоче.
...
16:00-18:00 – Дженанг (Последующее посвящение) Чакрасамвары

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.12.2015), Пема Дролкар (15.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (15.12.2015), Чагна Дордже (15.12.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Обычно 2 дня занимают ванги божеств Ануттарайога-тантры.


Может и больше, особенно когда сразу даётся:  _ванг_, _дженанг_ и _три_.




> Дженанги же этих божество вообще не даются.


Даются.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.12.2015), Чагна Дордже (15.12.2015)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Да гхм. Неужели кроме ламы Йонтена во всём свете никого не найти? В России - Ело Ринпоче есть. Что такое "дженанг" Чакрасамвары, я слабо себе представляю. Если не в России, надо в Индиях такого ламу искать.


Нико, по поводу вполне себе жизнеспособности дженанга Чакрасамвары вам уже ответили выше. По поводу компетентности Ламы Йонтена: ежу понятно, что если вы хотите практиковать передачи линии *Гелуг*, то вам лучше будет учиться у Ело Ринпоче, но, если вы хотите практиковать передачи линии *Джонанг*, компетентнее Ламы Йонтена вам не найти не только в России, но и вообще за пределами Индии и Тибета.

----------

Говинда (15.12.2015)

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Дженанги же этих божество вообще не даются


Даются. Например есть ринчжунг гьяца — цикл из нескольких сотен посвящений, среди которых есть и Чакрасамвара и Калачакра и множество других. Есть и другие аналогичные циклы: бари гьяца и др. 

Чжадо Ринпоче этим летом в СПб давал дженанг Чакрасамвары из ринчжунг гьяца. Процесс занял около часа.

Вот тут Чжадо Ринпоче коротенько рассказывает про этот цикл (с переводом на англ.):

https://youtu.be/MaxJJ8nx7bs

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.12.2015), Нико (15.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (15.12.2015), Чагна Дордже (15.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Даются. Например есть ринчжунг гьяца — цикл из нескольких сотен посвящений, среди которых есть и Чакрасамвара и Калачакра и множество других. Есть и другие аналогичные циклы: бари гьяца и др. 
> 
> Чжадо Ринпоче этим летом в СПб давал дженанг Чакрасамвары из ринчжунг гьяца. Процесс занял около часа.
> 
> Вот тут Чжадо Ринпоче коротенько рассказывает про этот цикл (с переводом на англ.):
> 
> https://youtu.be/MaxJJ8nx7bs


Хорошо, если Чжадо Ринпоче даёт-таки. Я ориентируюсь на таких больших учителей, как ЕС Далай-лама и ЕС Богдо-геген Ринпоче, которые никогда не давали дженанги основных божеств Ануттарайога-тантры.

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Хорошо, если Чжадо Ринпоче даёт-таки. Я ориентируюсь на таких больших учителей, как ЕС Далай-лама и ЕС Богдо-геген Ринпоче, которые никогда не давали дженанги основных божеств Ануттарайога-тантры.


Кунделинг Ринпоче, который также летом был у нас, получал ринчжунг гьяца от Его Св-ва (он нам тут дал четыре дженанга из этого цикла). Кирти Ценшаб Ринпоче в свой второй визит (2003?) давал дженанг Калачакры (в первый визит был ванг, а во второй именно дженанг).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.12.2015), Нико (15.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (15.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Кунделинг Ринпоче, который также летом был у нас, получал ринчжунг гьяца от Его Св-ва (он нам тут дал четыре дженанга из этого цикла). Кирти Ценшаб Ринпоче в свой второй визит (2003?) давал дженанг Калачакры (в первый визит был ванг, а во второй именно дженанг).


Уговорили))). Значит, мне в Индии везло меньше).

----------


## Ometoff

> Напишите в центр, там вам обо всём расскажут: jonangpa@mail.ru


Спасибо - написал, буду ждать ответа. Попутный вопрос ко всем - кто может ответить чем дженанг отличается от ванга? Дженанг это я так понял короткое или неполное посвящение или благословение? даёт ли дженанг право на чтение садханы конкретного божества?

----------


## Нико

> Спасибо - написал, буду ждать ответа. Попутный вопрос ко всем - кто может ответить чем дженанг отличается от ванга? Дженанг это я так понял короткое или неполное посвящение или благословение? даёт ли дженанг право на чтение садханы конкретного божества?


Дженанг -это неполное посвящение. В отличие от ванга, в дженанге нет четырёх посвящений ануттарайога-тантры, всей полноты обетов и самай. Поэтому это нечто вроде благословения. На счёт права на чтение садханы после дженанга я промолчу лучше, тут есть эксперты))) Например, дженанг Важрайогини наделяет правом делать практику и садхану, но обычно этот дженанг получают только после получения полного ванга Чакрасамвары.

----------

Ometoff (15.12.2015)

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Спасибо - написал, буду ждать ответа. Попутный вопрос ко всем - кто может ответить чем дженанг отличается от ванга? Дженанг это я так понял короткое или неполное посвящение или благословение? даёт ли дженанг право на чтение садханы конкретного божества?


"Тибетское слово Дже-нанг [rjes gnang] обычно переводят как "благословение", "дозволение" или "разрешение". Это слово состоит из двух частей: дже [rjes] - отпечаток, след; нанг [gnang] - давать, делать. Таким образом, дословно его можно перевести как "делать отпечаток". Тибетские ламы очень часто дают различные благословения, Дженанги, которые, по смыслу данного слова, как бы оставляют след или отпечаток в потоке нашего ума. В ряде случаев Дженанг может означать и получение разрешения (дозволения) на выполнение какой-либо практики."
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...es_tantra.html

----------

Ometoff (15.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (15.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Подскажите, тем кто получал посвящение Чакрасамвары на семинаре по 6 йогам Нигумы в Москве можно читать садхану Чакрасамвары?


А учитель что-то говорил про выполнение практики садханы? Или ничего про последующую практику не говорил?





> Или на неё нужна отдельная передача?


Обычно требуется лунг на садхану.




> На семинаре самой садханы Чакрасамвары не давали


Т.е. организаторы не распространяли? Бывает часто! 

Но в любом случае надо спрашивать о таких вещах у учителя, который дал посвящение....

----------


## Ometoff

> А учитель что-то говорил про выполнение практики садханы? Или ничего про последующую практику не говорил?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Обычно требуется лунг на садхану.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Про садхану это моя инициатива, я просто увидел на сайте садхану и хотел узнать можно ли практиковать садхану если есть посвящение. По практике 6 Йог Нигумы раздавали методички с текстами практики, комментарии пока делаются.

----------

